#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  dicas pra melhorar a velocidade e trafego de roteadores/switches cisco ?

## almirf

Amigos

por voces Quais sao as dicas pra melhorar a velocidade e trafego de roteadores/switches cisco ?

Grato
Almir

----------


## alexandrecorrea

nada..

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

vc nao entendeu
eu nao quero melhorar o processador e memoria
e sim aplicar comandos que possam optimizar e melhorar o trafego

eu ja uso vlans , tento dispensar ao maximo os trunks
uso vlan nativa e etc!!! quero evitar ao maximo trafego alto, o que indica?

o broadcast storm control ajuda?
e qual a relacao completa de acl pra bloquear trafego indesejado ?


Grato
Almir

----------


## lucianogf

não foi bem ele que 'não entendeu' você que não soube perguntar.

da forma como foi criado o tópico qualquer um responderia a mesma coisa.. ehehheh antes do alexandre responder ja tinha visitado o tópico e quase escrevi a mesma coisa que ele. "/

----------


## diegomerss

Olá pessoal,

Estou precisando fazer controle de banda em switch cisco (upload e download) em interfaces e também em VLANs. Qual seria a melhor forma de fazer isso?

Grato!

Diego Merss

----------


## wildes

> vc nao entendeu
> eu nao quero melhorar o processador e memoria
> e sim aplicar comandos que possam optimizar e melhorar o trafego
> 
> eu ja uso vlans , tento dispensar ao maximo os trunks
> uso vlan nativa e etc!!! quero evitar ao maximo trafego alto, o que indica?
> 
> o broadcast storm control ajuda?
> e qual a relacao completa de acl pra bloquear trafego indesejado ?
> ...


minha sugestão seria almentar a banda

----------


## alexandrecorrea

http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk54...800a3a25.shtml






> Olá pessoal,
> 
> 
> 
> Estou precisando fazer controle de banda em switch cisco (upload e download) em interfaces e também em VLANs. Qual seria a melhor forma de fazer isso?
> 
> Grato!
> 
> Diego Merss

----------


## wildes

> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Estou precisando fazer controle de banda em switch cisco (upload e download) em interfaces e também em VLANs. Qual seria a melhor forma de fazer isso?
> 
> Grato!
> 
> Diego Merss


para fazer o controle de banda o hardware precisa suportar, os switchs só suportarão controle inbound , os route-switchs conseguem fazer controle inbound e outbound, o hardware precisa dar suporte a mcq, isso voce ve direto no site da cisco só proucurar por este tema, te aconcelho proucurar uma consultoria mais apurada, eu tive que comprar livros estrangeiros para entender como fazer as polices e tudo mais, a consultoria vai lhe orientar os hardwares que possibilitam isso, me proucura no facebook me adcionando lá consigo te ajudar com informações .

----------

